# The osprey showed up today



## GAJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

It wasn't there first thing but showed up later with better lighting. Also got chance to see how the new camera's tracking performed on it and a couple of geese in flight.


----------



## onedude (Mar 25, 2017)

Great pictures Joe. What kind of camera and lens?
Doug
Jn.3:16


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Just absolutely a beautiful raptor,,,, great pics,,,, ours up here should be here in April sometime,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks guys!



onedude said:


> Great pictures Joe. What kind of camera and lens?
> Doug
> Jn.3:16



Canon 7D MkII and 70-300mm L series
Those are significant crops.

Beautiful avatar! You make it?


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 26, 2017)

Sweet!  Looks like it is working just fine on the BIF shots.  Fine job!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 26, 2017)

You can't complain about those at all ,especially being cropped and holding up in the sharpness . LOOKS GOOD !


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks you two!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 26, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> You can't complain about those at all ,especially being cropped and holding up in the sharpness . LOOKS GOOD !



I agree! 
That Canon glass delivers.
That last one was cropped the most.


----------



## Philnlucky (Mar 26, 2017)

Awesome shots!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2017)

Good ones!


----------

